# ARoM to Induce VBAC Labour



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello


I'm 41+2 and am due to be induced on Saturday if baby hasn't arrived by then.  I am hoping for a second VBAC, and due to the previous c-section, I have been told I can only be induced by having ARoM, but haven't been given any other information.  My midwife doesn't even want to see me now as I've got my date for induction and she says there's nothing more she can do, so can't even ask her.


I've done the usual google search and am getting completely mixed messages - as you do, so I am wondering if you can provide any nuggets for me.  How much does the risk of another c-section increase by being induced?  I've read ARoM increases the risk of infection and some places automatically administer anti-biotics.  I am already considered to be Group B Strep + so how will this be taken into account?  Is there any situation where the ARoM wouldn't be possible - ie baby's position?


Is there anything, as a midwife, you think I should be aware of, or be prepared for?  Both DD's came of their own accord, but I have a feeling this one is going to be a little awkward.


Many thanks


Cx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It all depends on the policies in your unit and your consultant. In the units where I've worked would give you the pessary before breaking your waters, if breaking your waters wasn't possible, but not as much as they would give to someone who hasn't had a section, as they don't want to put too much strain on your scar. 
I can't give you any statistics for vbacs, it mainly depends on the reason for your section.
Breaking your waters does mean that there is a risk of infection, however, this is usually only a problem after  prolonged period of time, which doesn't apply to you as you will be delivered within a number of hours. You probably will have to have antibiotics through a drip for the group b strep, this may be every four hours,
Let me know if you need anything more,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks so much for your reply.  

The one thing written by the consultant in my notes is 'No Prostin' so I'm assuming that means no pessary.  Could it be that it wouldn't be possible to rupture my membranes then?  I guess if every unit has a different policy, I won't know what they'll suggest if that's the case. 

Fingers crossed I won't have to worry about it all.


Cx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 
Some consultants won't induce previous sections with prostin, so it must be the case with yours. They will examine you when you go, if the cervix isn't slightly open, then they won't be able to do the ARM, but you hopefully won't come to that situation, 
All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

